# Quartering Help?



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey everyone. First a little about the pup I'm training. 7 Month old YLF...my friend (owner) did all the OB on her...VERY solid overall. She's steady to shot and listens very well. I've introduced her to a "quartering game" I use her to encourage her to get out in front of me. In short, I planted tennis balls (then frozen birds as she progressed) in a diagonal "Z" pattern. She does very well on this drill and will get out on the hunt command. (I believe she does this because she can smell the planted falls as I'm working her into the wind) I've also used bird launchers for live birds and she does well at steady to the flush and shot.

However, when I don't have anything planted and just walk her in the field, she wants to be at my side or behind me. I try to "turn" into her and give her the hunt command to get out but she will only venture a few feet if any. I thought introducing her to live birds would help (she's ready IMO), but it hasn't.

Is is possible, she's had too much OB at a young age and it's created a dependence? I have refrained from formal OB as she listens very well and doesn't seem to need but a few reminders. Is this just a phase for her to go through?

I'm sure there is stuff I forgot to include, but any help would be appreciated.

Mike


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Mike,

I use "get out" as a command to get them moving. It helps to have a couple of helpers on both sides of you with birds in there hands as you walk down the field have your helper on the right call the pup waving the bird as the pup gets to that person have them hide the bird behind there back and blow two sharp blasts on the whistle and call the dog back to you as the dog gets close to you have the helper on the left show the bird and call the dogs name two sharp blasts and get the dog back to you. Every now and then as the dog spins off the right hand gunner have the left hand gunner throw a bird and shoot a blank pistol and let the dog get a retrieve, if you mix in retrieves like this you will have a enthousiastic quartering dog in no time. Then put some planted birds out.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

BD,

Thanks for the suggestion! Now that I read it, I realized I've seen that before. Now I just need to get some of my lazy friends to help!

Another thing I realized (while on the phone with a friend) that I've been getting her into the birds right out of the truck. I need to increase the time between her hunt and reward.

Thanks again...

Mike


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> Is is possible, she's had too much OB at a young age and it's created a dependence?


thats a common problem with labs that are going to be used for upland


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

taddy1340 said:


> However, when I don't have anything planted and just walk her in the field, she wants to be at my side or behind me.


 It sounds as though she has YOU trained. Sometimes pups are a lot smarter than we give them credit for! I think she's got the "game" figured out and has learned you will lead her into the birds. Try mixing it up a bit. Extend distance for first contact, then let her get into a few quick multiple contacts. Teach her that birds can be everywhere and anywhere.



taddy1340 said:


> Is is possible, she's had too much OB at a young age and it's created a dependence? Mike


Very possible IMO. I'd personally sacrifice some of the steadyness for now by letting her chase some game in open pastures etc., like rabbits. Maybe let her run with some big running dogs to help remind her it's "ok" to get away from under foot.

I'd also probably lay off the planted birds....you know what they say....too much of a good thing.....wild birds are always a good thing...they are not predictable like people!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Buy some phesants put a rubber band around their wing flight feathers and let the dog chase them start in the open then gradually move to some grass ......


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks guys...great ideas!



> Maybe let her run with some big running dogs to help remind her it's "ok" to get away from under foot.


I've been running her with my 2 labs the past week or so and it seems to help. This morning I delayed the time until first contact and also between the next few. It seemed to help. Today was her best day yet.

Thanks again!

Mike


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

I do no formal obedience training with a pup except for the "Here" or "Come" command until I get them hunting and retrieving.... I like them out there doing what comes natural to them before I build in the controls. If a lot of heeling work has been done with her, that could be causing her to not want to get out there and hunt.

If you taught no other command other than "Here" or "Come", you could have a dog that you could hunt over in the field. It is not absolutely necessary to have a dog that will sit, heel, etc. although it's nice for a dog to know those things. If a dog will come when called with no exceptions, you can keep the dog in control. In addition, if the dog has a strong natural retrieving instinct, the "Here' command will go a long ways in getting the dog to retrieve to hand properly. "Here" or "Come" is absolutely the most important thing you can teach a dog.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Always use a release command like "OK" so the dog knows it's ok to leave your side. Salt a field with birds in a Z pattern. Quarter her out and let her find the birds. Once the dog finds out there's always birds in a field, she'll start ranging out on her own. Birds, Birds, and more birds.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

gonehuntin' said:


> Always use a release command like "OK" so the dog knows it's ok to leave your side. Salt a field with birds in a Z pattern. Quarter her out and let her find the birds. Once the dog finds out there's always birds in a field, she'll start ranging out on her own. Birds, Birds, and more birds.


This is what I've been doing the past few days and it seems the light has come on for her! She's doing great.  I just tell her to "get out" and she does. Been going through lots of pigeons...can't find much else this time of year. Thanks to everyone for their suggestions!

Mike


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

browndog, thanks i got a visual in my head. i also was wondering how to get my dog to do that as well, he gets out in front of me, but runs in a straight line and stops, waots for me then does the same thing. thanks for the advice.


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

BROWNDOG said:


> Mike,
> 
> I use "get out" as a command to get them moving. It helps to have a couple of helpers on both sides of you with birds in there hands as you walk down the field have your helper on the right call the pup waving the bird as the pup gets to that person have them hide the bird behind there back and blow two sharp blasts on the whistle and call the dog back to you as the dog gets close to you have the helper on the left show the bird and call the dogs name two sharp blasts and get the dog back to you. Every now and then as the dog spins off the right hand gunner have the left hand gunner throw a bird and shoot a blank pistol and let the dog get a retrieve, if you mix in retrieves like this you will have a enthousiastic quartering dog in no time. Then put some planted birds out.


This method is shown and taught on FowlDawgs 1 DVD by Rick Stawski.It is an amazing video!!! I have it on my site if you would like to check it out.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Remember that she's a retriever, not a pointer. You can turn clipwings loose in the grass so you're no going through so many birds. Rubberband or put elec. ties on their feet so they can't walk around. Later on, let them walk so she learns to track also.


----------

